# Juice Makers, Please Start Adding Better Descriptions To Your Juice.



## Alex (9/7/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...uest_juice_makers_please_start_adding_better/

A great thread on reddit. Worth reading the comments imo.

And this one http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_.../when_are_juice_companies_gonna_learn_how_to/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RezaD (9/7/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...uest_juice_makers_please_start_adding_better/
> 
> A great thread on reddit. Worth reading the comments imo.
> 
> And this one http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_.../when_are_juice_companies_gonna_learn_how_to/


 
Holy crap that is some doggone hilarious banter posted right there.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cat (10/7/14)

so good to see it's not just me! reddit rocks!  ................................................ LOL!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/14)

Good point you bring up @Alex
I do agree that retailers should pay attention to this and try desribe their juices a bit more to make it easier for buyers to order online
Nothing beats try before you buy, but for online purchases of new juices I think this is essential

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/7/14)

ROFL....
Describing juices can be a chalange... I try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/7/14)

Great post @Alex !!!
Totally agree with having better descriptions for juices!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (11/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> ROFL....
> Describing juices can be a chalange... I try.


hah, same here

so, coconut... it's a breazy saturday morning on the beach and the bikin clad girls all wearing suntan lotion, their glistening bodies, gleaming in the sun - that is what this e-liquid taste like

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki (11/7/14)

I personally love the way Nicoticket describe their juices!

Their description for their "Doodle" e juice is 

"Snickerdoodle Cookie, affectionately known as "The Doodle," represents our take on the timeless bakery confection. The doodle features a billowy sugar cookie dusted with a delectable bakery-style cinnamon! Speaking of billowy - the vapor production is outstanding! You will enjoy refreshing plumes of thick vapor laced with indulgent aromas that will leave every mouth in the house yearning for a small morsel of fresh-baked cookie goodness! This liquid leaves the whole place smelling like fresh-baked cookies just came out of the oven! Over an extended steep some detect a very faint "ginger" note - a pleasant spin on the perennial favorite that many regulars have begged us not to change because they enjoy the intermittent surprise! We've captured the crispy edges and the chewy center - the only thing missing is a glass of milk. All the taste - none of the calories - this is a "can't miss" opportunity to spoil yourself without the guilt! "

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (11/7/14)

now I need that... Damit @Yiannaki...
I'm now against good descriptions of juice! 

lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/7/14)

MarkK said:


> now I need that... Damit @Yiannaki...
> I'm now against good descriptions of juice!
> 
> lol


Then stay far away from their website 
It's waaaaaay too tempting being on there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (11/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Then stay far away from their website
> It's waaaaaay too tempting being on there!


That is no lie. Thanks heavens the Strawnilla is sold out in my nic - was tempting me all the time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (11/7/14)

Andre said:


> That is no lie. Thanks heavens the Strawnilla is sold out in my nic - was tempting me all the time!


Wow that was quick! So no more 18mg?

Maybe there will be a paste that's to your liking sometime 

Edit: I see now that both 12 and 18 are finished. Zero nic is down too. Only 6mg left  

So that only took a few days!


----------



## Andre (11/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Wow that was quick! So no more 18mg?
> 
> Maybe there will be a paste that's to your liking sometime


12 mg also out I believe. Quite a few people ordered 500 mls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/7/14)

Andre said:


> 12 mg also out I believe. Quite a few people ordered 500 mls!


Geez. I wonder what a buddy coke bottle full of awesome liquid must be like

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/7/14)

@MarkK 

You have to read this one man...

Its for Nicoticket Betelgeuse. Too funny!

"Betelgeuse blends 4 fruit flavors - Raspberry, Mango, Pineapple, and Strawberry. The enduring quality of this liquid is that it is a chameleon - constantly changing, morphing... regular customers tell us "it's a different vape every-time I pick it up." The flavor has been reported to change based on where you position your drip tip in your mouth. This propensity to change gives it ADV potential that meets and exceeds anything we have experienced before. No flavor dominates the others and they play exceptionally well together. Each of the flavors linger in the background in anxious anticipation, waiting to emerge and tickle your senses - only to recede back into the medley. The flavor that results is an enigma - it defies description - you just have to try it for yourself. Many people have commented that they were expecting "another fruit punch blend" and were pleasantly surprised that this is nothing like fruit punch. No Unicorns were harmed in the making of this liquid."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (12/7/14)

@Yiannaki 

I see what you mean about Nicoticket, they really do describe their flavours very well; I love the whole back-story they have on their H1N1 (how's that for a name eh? Immediately caught my attention due to the weirdness factor)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/7/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> @Yiannaki
> 
> I see what you mean about Nicoticket, they really do describe their flavours very well; I love the whole back-story they have on their H1N1 (how's that for a name eh? Immediately caught my attention due to the weirdness factor)


Yeah man. It's really well worded!
I also love how they tell you how the juice performed in different setups. Shows how extensively it's tested. 

H1N1 is apparently amazing! It won best tobacco juice for ecf. Haven't tasted it personally. I might give it a bash after I've sampled all the fruity and desert ones


----------



## MarkK (12/7/14)

Loll yea i have to order from nicoticket soon!
Good descriptions = good business!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

